# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  الفبفا يقدم اعتذار رسمي لفراعنة مصر

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

قدم الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم اعتذار رسمي للاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم والبعثة المصرية المشاركة في كأس القارات بسبب الإدعاءات والاتهامات التي وجهتها الصحافة الجنوب إفريقية للاعبي المنتخب المصري واتهمته بتهم مخلة بالشرف واصطحاب فتيات إلى غرفهم.

وأسفرت التحقيقات التي قامت بها اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة في جنوب إفريقيا بأن هناك بالفعل أربع فتيات تسللو إلى غرف اللاعبين وتمكنوا من دخولها ولكن في نفس الوقت كان اللاعبين في أرض الملعب يفوزون على أبطال العالم . 
وهو ما يثبت براءة اللاعبين المصريين من التهم والادعاءات الكاذبة التي وجهت إليهم في الفترة الأخيرة وصدقها بعض الإعلاميين المصريين وانضموا إلى جبهة الهجوم على المنتخب المصري بدلاً من دعمه .

----------


## saousana

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):

----------


## بقايا الحب

على اساس شريفين 

 :SnipeR (97):  :SnipeR (97):

----------

